
Single atoms antenna - maeln
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/a-new-antenna-using-single-atoms-could-usher-in-the-age-of-atomic-radio/
======
maeln
The paper on arXiv :
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.08589](https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.08589)

